# Cricket in Valley. Will this work?



## blahblah82 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a low spot where the different angles of the roof come together. I am thinking about building a cricket in the valley to displace the water. Take a look at the pic and tell me do you think it will work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

That's a roofer's nightmare. You need to trim the cornice back up off of the roof some. I've drawn how I would build the cricket and then I'd go slap an architect.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

sorry, no. all you are doing is decreasing the slope on an already disastrous detail.


----------



## blahblah82 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Hmmmmm*

Well seeyou says i can do it but oldnbroken says i can not. Any other suggestions? Thanks again in advance.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Is that new construction, an addition?

GC, framer or someone should have caught that way before roofing.


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

can we see a wider shot of the roof system?


----------



## blahblah82 (Jul 23, 2010)

*3 Years Old*

House is not a new construction or doesn't have an addition. House is abut 3 years old. I am buying it and inspector caught the problem. I have untill Monday to get out of Contract


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with Seeyou.

Building a proper cricket, or proper flashing would help reduce the problem.

Where do you live? Do you also get snow?


----------



## blahblah82 (Jul 23, 2010)

I live in south Louisiana where we barley get snow. Does anyone think this can't be done?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you like and want the house don’t let this be a deal breaker. 

It can be dealt with. Some kind of cricket (water diverter) has to happen. Whether it’s framed with wood and roofed or done in metal, diverting the water is defiantly doable.


----------



## blahblah82 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow. Thats what I wanted to hear. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## blahblah82 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Water Test*

I also got on the roof and took a gallon of water with me and slow pouered into the valley from different angles and noticed that the water did not pond at all. What can cause the water to pond if it would at all?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I can do those easily, but I can never explain the process. 
I end up removing the bottom shingle, or two on the left side, and cutting the trim and rake back. Then, I use metal to terminate the valley so it squirts the watewr on out of there without going under anything. 
Similar to this one. Here're the before and after photos of one I did.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

My valley would wrap around and over that corner by time I was finished.


----------



## blahblah82 (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Pics. Thanks for the post!


----------

